
IPad in the Kitchen - blewis
http://www.onesock.net/2010/07/13/ipad-in-the-kitchen/
======
JarekS
Interesting to see that many iPad owners use this device as a "kitchen aid"
(see this thread here <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1503254> ). Maybe
that would be a "killer app that will make it popular?

